# Plant and Wildlife guides Central Portugal



## littlebrownpam (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi,
Can anyone suggest good guides/spotter books for Central Portugal for plants, animals and insects (probably not all in one!). From a quick search it looks like I will need to go for a more general european or mediterranean one.
Thanks
Pam


----------



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

I don't know a book - but for birds, there is a Portuguese website that has some lovely pictures. Google translate produces some interesting translations, but at least you can find the Portuguese names - Aves de Portugal - O Portal dos Observadores de Aves

Oh and this website has a wide range - http://www.biodiversity4all.org/index.cfm?p=8DE5DEBB-CC56-556E-12B425DF57A0057C


----------



## coati (Sep 12, 2012)

Hi Pam some good bird books on amazon covering europe along with the UK, Same for plants and animals.
I am in Ourique, not far from Castro Verde and the IPN station with all manner of wonders. Wildlife photographer as it happens so I know most of them though not so hot on the flowers!
You can always PMif you see something out of the ordinary and I will ID for you!
Actually I intend to do a book on the Wildlife of the Alentejo covering the whole year
Rich


----------



## ValnGary (Dec 21, 2008)

littlebrownpam said:


> Hi,
> Can anyone suggest good guides/spotter books for Central Portugal for plants, animals and insects (probably not all in one!). From a quick search it looks like I will need to go for a more general european or mediterranean one.
> Thanks
> Pam


We have lots of different books and guides, but one of the best, in our opinion, is the following:

Kingfisher Concise Field Guide Animals & Plants of Britain & Europe: Amazon.co.uk: Michael (edited by) CHINERY: Books


----------



## miradouro (Jan 19, 2010)

It's worth looking at the publications of the natural parks both in Portugal and Spain, at the publications of organisations like Quercus, and to ask for local publications at your local tourist office. This blog is very good for links:
Fauna Selvagem de Portugal

Some other suggestions:
*Birds*
For birds, the Spanish website www.pajaricos.es
and the Portuguese website Lista de espécies.

Also, this book:
Where to Watch Birds in Southern and Western Spain: Andalucaia, Extremadura and Gibraltar Where to Watch Birds: Amazon.co.uk: Andrew Paterson, Ernest Garcia: Books

For fauna:
The website of the Tagus International Park (Flora y fauna | Parque Natural Tejo Internacional (Taejo Internacional)) and the Monfrague National Park
Web del Ministerio de Medio Ambiente


----------

